# Need help with first pedal purchase...



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

I've recently picked up a Marshall Valvestate 100 from a garage sale for $50 and I must say that I'm extremely happy with it, especially for the price. (Had a fender mustang I and the sound was quite canny before it)

Now I'm looking for that crunch you can find on Alice In Chains - Black Gives Way to Blue and The Devil Put Dinosaurs Here.

So my current rig is an Epiphone Les Paul Custom and my Marshal Valestate 100 and I was wondering if any of you could recommend a pedal that would help me achieve that tone.

Thanks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) I have no idea what that tone is.

2) As many people will tell you, a lot of tone is in the fingers. That is, your pick attack, your finger vibrato, how you work the butt of your picking hand, and so on.

3) Pretty much any amplifier will "crunch" more when the front end of it is pushed harder with a hotter signal. Although there is no doubt that many distortion pedals can produce a very hot output, that crunch does not_ have _to come from the pedal itself. It can also come from an otherwise very "clean" booster pushing the amplifier into heavier distortion. And, it can also come from a combination of a pedal that changes the signal in ways that, when it pushes the amplifier harder, brings out a certain quality in the amp's distortion. That is, the sound you get is an interaction between the pedal and the amp's respective settings, and not just from the one or the other.

So, there may well be a pedal that nails that tone for you, on its own (which I'm sure others will chime in about any moment now), and would still produce it even if fed to a 300W Crown amp. But, it may also be the case that the tone you seek lies within your existing amp, and all the amp needs is a slight adjustment of its settings, and a much hotter input signal.

4) Know right now that you will NEVER be content with your distortion sound. Few people are. That's why there are so many different pedals out there.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Here are the links to a song from each album.
1) Last of My Kind - <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvx4GyBsc-A" data-cke-saved-href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvx4GyBsc-A">[video=youtube_share;Rvx4GyBsc-A]http://youtu.be/Rvx4GyBsc-A[/video]
2) Pretty Done - <a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8JANTa0NLQ" data-cke-saved-href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8JANTa0NLQ">[video=youtube;s8JANTa0NLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8JANTa0NLQ[/video]

From you statement on number 2, you seem to suggest to work on my technique more than anything. I can definitely see where that would come in handy and is something I work on regularly. With my current amp I can close tot hat sound, but I'm looking for something that will help with adding a bit of a heavier crunch.
You mention a "clean" booster, do you know of a pedal like that I could research?

I've been working with the settings on the amp, and I just can't seem to find "that" sound I'm looking for, which is why I'm exploring the pedal avenue. As for never being content with the distortion sound, I think that will be part of the fun journey of discovering your sound and trying new things. Then again I may wrong, I'm still quite new at playing guitar as I've been playing for less than a year.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Lots of pedals can get you there. 

What's your budget?


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

I would like to keep with with in $100 and I'm also willing to buy used.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't mean to imply that you should focus on your playing technique instead. Rather, sometimes the tones people want to produce can be gotten with the gear they have, simply by playing a little differently. Given that you've only been playing for a year, this WILL be something that will eventually come second nature to you. Just give it time.  I started doing this 50 years ago, so I have a _wee_ bit of a head start.

I'm looking at the schematic for the Valvestate 100, and there is nothing particularly exotic about it. That's not a criticism. It simply means that much of the advice I offered probably holds true.

Looking at the controls, I'm curious about what options you've already explored, because there is a lot of choice there. Do either of the channels come _close_ to what you're seeking, in any of their settings or modes?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Take your amp to a local shop.

Try it out with all their distortion pedals.

If they have one you like, buy it or check to see if keeley mods the same thing and get that one.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

mhammer said:


> I didn't mean to imply that you should focus on your playing technique instead. Rather, sometimes the tones people want to produce can be gotten with the gear they have, simply by playing a little differently. Given that you've only been playing for a year, this WILL be something that will eventually come second nature to you. Just give it time.  I started doing this 50 years ago, so I have a _wee_ bit of a head start.
> 
> I'm looking at the schematic for the Valvestate 100, and there is nothing particularly exotic about it. That's not a criticism. It simply means that much of the advice I offered probably holds true.
> 
> Looking at the controls, I'm curious about what options you've already explored, because there is a lot of choice there. Do either of the channels come _close_ to what you're seeking, in any of their settings or modes?


I fully agree with you that I have a lot to learn and I'm sure all of my techniques will get better. I just wish I had the patience I have now when I was a kid. I've always wanted to learn but got frustrated. Either way at least I'm playing now and quite frankly can't get enough of it.

I can get pretty close to what I'm looking for but it's missing some of the depth or "heaviness" that I want, with or without palm muting. Although I find myself often applying too much or too little pressure when playing at higher tempo's.

Thanks for the input as well. I'll try researching some more as it's quite possible that I'm missing something.



adcandour said:


> Take your amp to a local shop.
> 
> Try it out with all their distortion pedals.
> 
> If they have one you like, buy it or check to see if keeley mods the same thing and get that one.


I don't know why but I struggle with the concept of brining in my gear to try out other gear. I don't want to be a pain for the sales guys, or seen as not good enough of a player to bring it in. I know it's something I'll have to get over, as it makes perfect sense.

What's the deal with a keeley mod? I'm not familiar with those as of yet.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

18Rocks said:


> I fully agree with you that I have a lot to learn and I'm sure all of my techniques will get better. I just wish I had the patience I have now when I was a kid. I've always wanted to learn but got frustrated. Either way at least I'm playing now and quite frankly can't get enough of it.
> 
> I can get pretty close to what I'm looking for but it's missing some of the depth or "heaviness" that I want, with or without palm muting. Although I find myself often applying too much or too little pressure when playing at higher tempo's.
> 
> ...


It's the only way to do it right in my opinion when you're on a budget and don't want to waste time and money. 

I wouldn't feel bad about doing it - especially if you're a potential customer. If not.comfortable playing, bring a.friend and be the knob tweaker looking for your sound.

Kelley is.a company that modifies existing pedals to make them sound better and more versatile (among.making their own). A keeled modded mt-2 would be pretty sweet.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

adcandour said:


> It's the only way to do it right in my opinion when you're on a budget and don't want to waste time and money.
> 
> I wouldn't feel bad about doing it - especially if you're a potential customer. If not.comfortable playing, bring a.friend and be the knob tweaker looking for your sound.
> 
> Kelley is.a company that modifies existing pedals to make them sound better and more versatile (among.making their own). A keeled modded mt-2 would be pretty sweet.


Fair enough, I just need to get over that beginner insecurity thing.

Funny you mention that pedal as it was the one I was looking at on the Keeley website. From the description that sounds exactly what I'm looking for. Thanks

Great quote in your sig by the way!


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

That amp should get you close to that distortion. Crank the gain to ten on the overdrive channel. First pedal should be a tube screamer for solo's or to up your distortion. Good deal if the amp has no issues but sadly they wear out like anything ,I have been nursing a 8080 for a while now. I think the first generation valvestates are a better sounding amp than the new Marshal dsl tube amps made in Vietnam. Also the 2000 dsl 401 was a stinker.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a Keeley DS-1 and it is a very good pedal when you run it through the clean channel of a tube amp...but there are better in the price range, imho. I also have a Keeley MT-2 and even Keeley can't save the metal zone - it still has that fizzy metal zone sound that is not pleasant and there are better off the shelf pedals out there for less money that have better tone for what you are looking for. I have a Bogner red pedal that is excellent but it is outside of your price range. Here are the pedals that I would recommend:

MXR Super Badass Distortion pedal - a great pedal for a reasonable price - and they are found in pretty much any music store. I am fussy about distortion pedals and this pedal delivered. Reviews here: http://www.guitarworld.com/review-mxr-super-badass-distortion-pedal and here: https://www.long-mcquade.com/22225/.../Dunlop/MXR_Super_Badass_Distortion_Pedal.htm 

Visual Sound 'Son of Hyde' or 'Jekyl and Hyde' - the son of hyde is new at L & M for $120 but you can find these on CL for less than $100 and even better if you can get the Jekyl and Hyde, which has the added overdrive channel. I have the Jekyl and Hyde version and it has become my main distortion pedal because it sounds great and it has the added versatility of the distortion and OD combined. https://www.long-mcquade.com/3138/Guitars/Guitar_Effects/Visual_Sound/V2_Son_of_Hyde_Distortion.htm 

AMT California Sound - harder to find because they are discontinued but you can find them on CL or evilbay. This might be the best under $100 distortion pedal I've ever tried. great thumpy rhythm tones and great lead tones too


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Behringer, Joyo, and Danelectro all make ridiculously inexpensive pedals. Cheap enough that you can probably afford to buy a couple for the money you are open to spending. I would suggest going to their respective websites, seeing what offerings they have, and checking out the pedal demos that will inevitably be available on Youtube. I will note that all three companies produce clones of a great many major-label pedals, so don't equate price with sound.

Behringer: http://www.behringer.com/EN/Category/Guitar.aspx?s=A300
Joyo: http://www.joyoaudio.com/en/product/fl_26.html
Danelectro: http://www.danelectro.com/product.html

Are they built to withstand touring? Nah. But would even the priciest best-built pedal _still_ be your favourite a year from now? Most likely not. And often, because many musicians feel squeamish about stuffing their gigging pedalboards with these brands, they sell them on kijiji for peanuts. More for you!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

OD-type pedals come in a bunch of different 'flavors' as well. I wouldn't be too worried about what you buy at this point.......because it probably/definitely won't be the last one you buy. Tis a wee bit addictive! So basically, if you don't have anything yet, the world is your oyster. Once you've got 4 or 5 or 19, then you have to start to think about duplication (not that there's anything wrong with that).

So you'll probably want a tube-screamer type pedal (mid-boosty) - lots out there to choose from for this type of pedal. 

+1 for the MXR SBAD. Great bang for the buck. Very versatile.

The EH Soul Food is a nice inexpensive transparent boost pedal at about $75. 

And +1 on the Danelectro stuff, in particular their overdrive and transparent overdrive. For about $40 each, hard to go wrong (although I hate where they put the pots)

Then you may want a heavy-metal pedal. And one that sounds Marshally. And one that sounds Voxy. And one that does a nice gainy Fender tweed. And a ...................well, you get the point. Probably very few bad choices at this point for you.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

If you can get close with your rig, what about a Tube Screamer?
That should be enough to thicken the tone, or put it over the top.

I have three here, if you're interested, all within the budget shipped.
Ones a Maxon and two Ibanez, one has the Monte Alums mods.

Either of these will more reliable than say a Joyo, no offense Mark. 8)


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This will give you an idea what Jerry Cantrell uses. 
http://www.funksheet.com/2009/10/jerry-cantrell-guitar-rig.html


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There's also this you could check...http://www.uberproaudio.com/who-pla...jerry-cantrells-guitar-gear-rig-and-equipment

Maybe it's the RAT?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Behringer, Joyo, and Danelectro all make ridiculously inexpensive pedals. Cheap enough that you can probably afford to buy a couple for the money you are open to spending. I would suggest going to their respective websites, seeing what offerings they have, and checking out the pedal demos that will inevitably be available on Youtube. I will note that all three companies produce clones of a great many major-label pedals, so don't equate price with sound.
> 
> Behringer: http://www.behringer.com/EN/Category/Guitar.aspx?s=A300
> Joyo: http://www.joyoaudio.com/en/product/fl_26.html
> ...


I was going to suggest the Joyo US Dream which is a Suhr Riot clone for under $40.

I recently picked up an MXR Prime Distortion at Long & McQuade for $50. I've only played it through a clean amp but it's fairly high gain. 

The great thing about Long & McQuade is that they give you a 30 day no hassle return policy. That way you can check out gear in the privacy of your own home without fear of commitment. 



sulphur said:


> Maybe it's the RAT?


Can't go wrong with a RAT.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sulphur said:


> If you can get close with your rig, what about a Tube Screamer?
> That should be enough to thicken the tone, or put it over the top.
> 
> I have three here, if you're interested, all within the budget shipped.
> ...


No offense taken, buddy. 

If a kid is playing for only a year, through a $50 amp, then I'll move reliability down the list of must-haves, and put it in the nice-to-have list. Two or three years from now, if he's still as consumed by guitar as he is now, reliability will likely move up the list into the must-have category.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, I get where you're coming from Mark, but a pedal failing would put a damper on the fun.
I'm not trying to say that all the Joyo line aren't any good, any pedal can fail, really,
but I have seen a few threads on forums of problems. Cheaper components usually the culprit, switches mainly.

Of course, TC Electonic had their switch issues too, supposedly addressed.

Mooer are affordable and under budget new...http://www.mooeraudio.com/EN/Product.asp?PClassID=25


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

First off, thanks for all the great insight guys and for the record I wish a was still a kid.

Just to be clear, I want to buy something that of good quality. I'm not doing gigs or anything of the like, I play at home and eventually hope to find a group to jam with so it doesn't need to be indestructible but I also don't want to buy a cheap piece of equipment that will fall a part.

I have looked at Jerry Cantrell's rig setup and the reason for the post is what do you start with? 
Do I start with a tube screamer or a distortion pedal?

I know that this is only the beginning and I will continually add gear, but being the first one, what would provide me with more options.

I've also looked at the Outlaw - Widow Maker. Is anyone familiar with these pedals?
http://www.outlawguitareffects.com/pedals/widow-maker


And when it comes tot hat amp, I wasn't in the market at all, I just saw it at a garage sale and was able to bargain the guy down to $50. Figured I couldn't go wrong for that price seeing it would be an upgrade over my Fender Mustang 1.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

18Rocks said:


> First off, thanks for all the great insight guys and for the record I wish a was still a kid.
> 
> Just to be clear, I want to buy something that of good quality. I'm not doing gigs or anything of the like, I play at home and eventually hope to find a group to jam with so it doesn't need to be indestructible but I also don't want to buy a cheap piece of equipment that will fall a part.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you did very well getting that Marshall for $50! Nice score!
Looking at JC's rig it's easy to be intimidated and like you said, hard to figure where to start. I wish I could help you narrow it down but I'd suspect if Jerry Cantrell himself picked up your guitar and played through your gear he'd sound quite a bit like the sound you're searching for but I don't want to send this thread down that old path (fingers vs. gear) so I'll bow out now and let the guys who know pedals better than I offer better advice. I'm sure there's a few key pieces that will help and they'll at least get you closer to your goal. Good luck!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that line of pedals, but they're available here...https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/brands/outlaw-effects

Judging by the prices, they're no doubt an offshore made unit, probably along side pedals like the Mooers.

I's say start with the TS goosing your driven amp, see how that works, it may be enough.
You could go with a distortion of some type, as you listed, into a clean amp too.
They're both doable scenarios. The trouble is finding what works for you. 8)


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Get yourself a Digitech RP255. You can get a used one for under $100.00.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I'm not familiar with that line of pedals, but they're available here...https://www.axeandyoushallreceive.com/brands/outlaw-effects
> 
> Judging by the prices, they're no doubt an offshore made unit, probably along side pedals like the Mooers.


Agreed. They look identical. Probably made in the very same factory as Mooer, Eno and Donner pedals.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah the widow maker looks like a budget low-grade offering...and there's nothing I could find online regarding reviews... I think the safest bet would be for you to go to L & M and try the mxr superbadass and if you don't like it you can return it within 20 days and try something else...but I'm willing to bet you wouldn't be returning it because I think that mxr pedal will deliver what you are looking for. Lots of rave reviews - and I wasn't disappointed after I bought mine


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Okay, if you're not going to take that amp anywhere, check this out:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVysiXv5b-0

It's a shame I don't have your amp available to me as a frame of reference. Maybe I'll hit Music Pro in Barrie and see if they have it.

Anyhow, there's a forum member on this site who makes clones. He's got the okko diablo, wampler triple wreck among many more (JeremyP is the member). Maybe he can post a link. I can't seem to find it in my inbox. They are very close to your budget, if not $100.

A tubescreamer would never do it for me. I'm a metal tone freak. Most of these guys spend their days playing Bouree in E minor and similar. Trust me.

8)


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

First you say you want "crunch" and the answers are above.

But then you say you want "depth" ... when I hear this I think Marshall 3-pc stack or at least a 4X12" Marshall cabinet. To get more "depth" out of a combo amp try adding an equalizer to extend the Hz.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Okay, if you're not going to take that amp anywhere, check this out:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVysiXv5b-0
> 
> ...


After going to Quest Musique last night I've come to the conclusion that I want to start with a distortion pedal and not a tube screamer. I think it will provide me with a wider range of tones. Although I could see myself adding a tube screamer somewhere down the line.

Thanks for the link as well, helps to get a better understanding of what of the pedals do.
Edit: That Zoom Tri-Metal has quite the sound but I think the closest one to what I'm looking for is the Okko Dominator on that video.

Now it's a matter of selecting the right pedal. The guys at QM were really pushing the MX-R Super Badass but didn't have the Outlaw Widow Maker in stock so I could test the difference. I'll head to LM this weekend and try some out.

Luke, Thanks for that insight. I wasn't aware that was how you added depth. I thought a tube screamer could also help with that?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

18Rocks said:


> The guys at QM were really pushing the MX-R Super Badass


That's because it's a super badass pedal ;o) seriously it is a great pedal with great EQ


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

18Rocks said:


> Luke, Thanks for that insight. I wasn't aware that was how you added depth. I thought a tube screamer could also help with that?


An EQ is one of the better ways (for me) to add or remove depth range. I was thinking an MXR KFK1 Kerry King EQ (or better) for you. Doubt just that one tone knob on the TS-9 will do it but a 10-band/+ EQ could tweak you there with more precision.

You can always ask the store about their return policy. They might allow you a "trial period" of 14 days to check the product out. 

And by "adding a Tube Screamer down the line" ...do you mean "stacking" as in both that TS-9 and the MT-2 on at the same time? (Just so you know ZZ Top have stacked 6 fuzz boxes on and off throughout their career for their signature kind of depth/thickness tone.)

You will have to try all these options yourself one by one to find what you're truly looking for. Don't let that frustrate you - it's half the fun.

*

*


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Get yourself a Digitech RP255. You can get a used one for under $100.00.



No offence, but that is the one way I would NOT go. I prefer analog od/dist pedals and have never really found a digital modeler-type pedal that I like for this. I've used Digitech (and use a Line6 M5 right now on one pedalboard) but I only use them for mod effects, not gain/od type effects. YMMV, but I would start with an analog pedal or two if I were the OP.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

So I finally maade it to the store and picked up a MX-R Fullbore Metal pedal. The guy at the store made it sound amazing and seemed to have quite a range of possibilities. I've only had about 45minutes of time with it at home, with headphones mind you, and I can't seem to get anywhere close to what he was getting in the store. 
I plan on spending a couple of hours with it tonight and I hope I'll be able to dial it in. 

As of right now I'm kind of second guessing my purchase and wondering if I Should have gone with the Superbadass instead.


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

I own an MXR Fullbore Metal and love it. The Superbadass is quite different. Nothing wrong with owning both...and keep collecting/experimenting. I now have 88 pedals with no purchasing end in sight. And 88 is pale in comparison to many other guitar players.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Luke said:


> I own an MXR Fullbore Metal and love it. The Superbadass is quite different. Nothing wrong with owning both...and keep collecting/experimenting. I now have 88 pedals with no purchasing end in sight. And 88 is pale in comparison to many other guitar players.



I finished work early today and got a chance to play it again for a couple of hours, while I liked it and is a nice pedal, it just wasn't really what I was looking for as my first pedal. I went back to the store today tried a few different options and ended up coming home with a Wampler SLOstortion instead. I felt it would give me a bit more variety. I really liked the smoothness and clarity of the tone for blues and then you can go in a different spectrum and get a nice crunch and heavy feel with the distortion and boost.

It was very, very gently used and got it for $150 and In thought it was a great deal for the condition of the pedal. It should make for hours and hours of fun!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> No offence, but that is the one way I would NOT go. I prefer analog od/dist pedals and have never really found a digital modeler-type pedal that I like for this. I've used Digitech (and use a Line6 M5 right now on one pedalboard) but I only use them for mod effects, not gain/od type effects. YMMV, but I would start with an analog pedal or two if I were the OP.


No offence taken. As a number of blind tests have shown, very, very few people can tell the difference between the real and a good modeller.

If it's just for plain effects, then the effects units do a very admirable job, are more versatile, easier to lug around than a pedal board, dial in many more sounds from the one unit and are at least as reliable as pedals.

That said, every person has their own preferences. Some admit that they just like fooling around with the different tones they get when mixing different pedals. Their is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Tell the diff between a real pedal and a modeler? Mod effects - I agree. Gain effects - I don't. 

I've spent hours of time with Zoom, Line 6, Boss, etc and while I love the convenience and versatility, they just don't feel the same (gain pedal modeling only). I've tried a few different times, with different brands, and always gone back to analog devices for that purpose. 

I haven't spent time with the two 'big boys on the block' - I suspect they are much closer if not in fact there. And they will keep getting better. I can wait - I'm still having fun with what I got.

Of course, different courses for different horses.




Luke said:


> I own an MXR Fullbore Metal and love it. The Superbadass is quite different. Nothing wrong with owning both...and keep collecting/experimenting. I now have 88 pedals with no purchasing end in sight. And 88 is pale in comparison to many other guitar players.


You should arrange them like a keyboard, feed a steady-state tone into the string, and play them like a keyboard. Tori Amos, anyone?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What people like about the very best analog gain-based pedals is that they are a bit like acoustic instruments - they respond to playing style in a very flexible, spontaneous, and sometimes unpredictable, manner.

As I was trying to convey to Ian (perhaps unsuccessfully), the algorithms for describing FX like echo are simple: re-output whatever was stored, in the order that it was stored, with pause of XX msec between in and out. The algorithms for emulating a good overdrive pedal are a bit like a complex computer model for predicting weather: if X, Y, and Z are true, but M, N, O, and P, are below threshold Q, AND (A>B and B<C), then perform transformations R, S, T, and U......on _*this *_millisecond's worth of sample.

It's that description of what exactly the conditions are that result in the particular waveform transformation for that millisecond, for that point in the spectrum, that is so hard, and so underspecified. At present, modelling of clipping is a bit like really good caricature artists, or impressionist painters; you can clearly hear the _resemblance _to the intended sound, but it still isn't _exactly_ like what we're trying to emulate.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the Wampler, I hope it works out for you. They make some good stuff.
Stacking drive pedals can also get you a good crunch too, play around with it.

I'm sure that the new sampling units are far and above what was out only years ago.
I used a Digitech RP200 for quite a few years, it did the trick, gigged with that too.
Not direct, into a Fender Twin.

The biggest issue I find with an all in one unit, if something fries out, everything is pooched.
I had one of the footswitches go out on mine, one for the tuner and main drive, of course.
I had a slew of pedals by the time I had it repaired, so I sent it on.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

sulphur said:


> Congrats on the Wampler, I hope it works out for you. They make some good stuff.
> Stacking drive pedals can also get you a good crunch too, play around with it.
> 
> I'm sure that the new sampling units are far and above what was out only years ago.
> ...


Well I've tried it, spent hours trying to work with it and I've decided to exchange it. It seemed to not like my amp at all as the tone would get muddy and it was a very finicky pedal. I really liked what it produced with an Orange Tiny Terror (what I used at the store) but on my Marshall I struggled to get the tone I was looking for. It did however provide me with a nice warm blues sound though, but again not what I was looking for.

I ended up getting the pedal I was initially looking at, the MX-R Super Badass and it's exactly what I was looking for. I did learn though that in the future I will at the very least bring my guitar in and not let the sales guy talk me out of what I want.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep, some effects can be amp specific, work with some and not others.
Some amps can be finicky with what you put into them too.

Of the MXR pedals I've tried, I've had some good luck, good bang for the buck.


----------

